# Naming a Tivo



## BerkshireTiVo (Oct 29, 2005)

I use conflict resolving and I type the IP address of the second Tivo - so everything works well. Is is possible to actually give a Tivo a name? It looks like I could use the "my account" section of the US site to do it if I had a US unit - if I called Tivo in Scotland could they fix it?

Cheers,

john


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Can you clarify what you mean by 'give it a name'?


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

Do you mean that you want http://tivo1/ to point to 192.168.0.4 and http://tivo2/ to point to 192.168.0.5?

If you are in Windows, you need to add the names and IP addresses to your HOSTS file.

T


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

I call mine Pete77, simply because of the amount of conflicts i get with it


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Lol


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Now that's cheered me up a little, after finding out that I didn't get the job I went for. Thanks


----------



## BerkshireTiVo (Oct 29, 2005)

Hosts file - thanks, i han't thought of something so easy! 

Cheers,

John


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

It's hidden away in c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc on XP in case you have trouble finding it.


----------



## manolan (Feb 13, 2001)

Always remembering that hosts file entries are backwards (ip address first, list of host names second).

A better way, if you have a router with DNS, is to add it to the DNS. Method will vary depending on router model.


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

cwaring said:


> Now that's cheered me up a little, after finding out that I didn't get the job I went for. Thanks


Really sorry to hear that Carl.  Next time's a shoo'in


----------

